# Trying to find 410 reload casings 3"



## boff (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm just getting started on trying to do reloads for my sons 410.
does anyone know where i can find any 410 casings 3"
Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

BPI has them. $66.00 per 1000. They are in MN. So if you are in ND I imaging shipping times and costs would be less.

Go here.

Hope this helps.

RC


----------

